# co-angler needing boater link for savannah river or bulldog series 2017



## i net em (Sep 30, 2016)

need boater link for either savannah river or bulldog blf 2017 series contact lee at 678-575-7809


----------



## bass2dy (Nov 7, 2016)

I'm interested but not fishing all events each div , that ok ?


----------

